# Professor Darshan Singh: A Case Of A Missing Video File & Modern Mystery For Sikhism



## spnadmin (Oct 31, 2009)

Dear forum members,

This thread is in the Hard Talk Section because _sarbloh_ is hard and so is truth. And in the past several days the Internet audience of Sikhs worldwide has been treated to and mistreated by a mystery. It is a mystery that has all the elements of a Jacobean drama in which political interests are served by an ongoing series of allegations of religious misconduct, disloyalty to basic religious tenets, slander and blasphemy.

I will explain why this saga seems like Jacobean drama to me, a former Roman Catholic, later. For now I will limit myself to some basic observations, followed by some simple questions.

For the past several days, video clips of Professor Darshan Singh have been posted on sites around the Internet, from Canada to India, from Freemont CA to Punjab, from sites devoted to the study of Dasam Granth to the World Sikh News online. These are clips taken from a longer, complete digital file of an entire presentation by Professor Darshan Singh on the subject of the Dasam Granth. The original file has not been produced, cannot be produced, or rather, the individual in possession of the original file will not produce it. 

What is so terrible about this. Well, "truth" has become yet again the most obvious victim in the "fog of war." For this is cyber-warfare and its outlines fall only slightly short of a cyber-jihad.



Where is the original video file?
What reservations or inhibitions stand in the way of producing the original video file?
In the available video clips, by not-so-skillful film editing, Professor Darshan Singh, former Jathedar of Akal Takht, is made to seem quite the heretic,  and most certainly a traitor to beliefs and tenets of Sikhism. 

Anyone who has been following the debate about the authenticity of the Dasam Granth is fully aware that efforts to assassinate the character of Professor Darshan Singh are not new. The debate has however taken a new turn and is no longer a debate. Supporters of Professor Darshan Singh have asked for a copy of the original video file and they have been refused. I am told informally that the original has been erased and cannot be recovered, and that a complete copy is in the possession of an individual who refuses to share what may be the only complete copy.

I end with these questions.




What is the motive of parties who stoop to character assassination of Professor Darshan Singh?
Do motives reach beyond religious devotion and piety to something larger? Perhaps political and financial gain, influence, control?
Does this debate, which appears to be only 3 years old, in actuality stretch back in time to some earlier controversies in the Panth? Perhaps as far back as 1902, or more recently to the era of Indira Ghandi?
Does Professor Darshan Singh know more than he has ever divulged? Perhaps he is doing his best to keep the discourse focused on religion knowing full well that something else is at stake, and it isn't pretty?
 What are the stakes for winners and losers?


----------



## Hardip Singh (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: Professor Darshan Singh: A Case of a Missing Video File & Modern Mystery for Sikh*

The only reason is professor sahib has strongly condemned the role of RSS interferring in the Sikh affairs, which is not suiting to Badal/RSS/other DG supporters worldwide. Hence, this character assicnation atempts are there. This momvement will be getting hot more in Punjab as the SGPC elections are approching and these parties will like to damage professor's reputation beforhand.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: Professor Darshan Singh: A Case of a Missing Video File & Modern Mystery for Sikh*

All the pujaaris of Dasam Granth disdain Professor Sahib, which include  Badal clan and his cohorts, SGPC, DGPC and all others who want to introduce Hindutva in Sikhi, yet  ignoring the teachings of SGGS, our ONLY GURU.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: Professor Darshan Singh: A Case of a Missing Video File & Modern Mystery for Sikh*

In an age of political and religious turbulence this poem was written (possibly by Sir Walter Raleigh) as a satire of the the political lust and greed of the English court. 

In the English of the day the term "give the lie" or "give them the lie" meant spare no effort to confront someone with their lies and lying ways.

<table id="table21" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td style="width: 100%;"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td valign="top" width="30">
</td>                                                             <td style="width: 100%;" valign="top">             <table align="right" border="0" width="200"> <tbody><tr> <td><!-- AddThis Button BEGIN -->  
 <script type="text/javascript" src="http://s7.addthis.com/js/250/addthis_widget.js?pub=yenimedya"></script> <!-- AddThis Button END --></td></tr> </tbody></table>                                                                                

*The Lie*                                                                                                             </td>                                                         </tr>                                                     </tbody></table>                                                     
                                                </td>                                                                                                              <td rowspan="2" valign="top" width="100">                                                                 <!---->                                                                                                                                  <table bgcolor="#f1f2f2" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="122px">                                                                         <tbody><tr>                                                                             <td>
</td>                                                                         </tr>                                                                         <tr>                                                                             <td>
</td>                                                                         </tr>                                                                         <tr>                                                                             <td class="z1">
</td>                                                                         </tr>                                                                     </tbody></table>​ <table bgcolor="#f12f00" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="122px">                                                                         <tbody><tr>                                                                             <td colspan="2" bgcolor="#f1f2f2">                                                                                  </td>                                                                         </tr>                                                                         <tr>                                                                         <td bgcolor="#f1f2f2" valign="top">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</td>                                                                             <td bgcolor="#f1f2f2">
</td>                                                                         </tr> <tr>                                                                             <td colspan="2" bgcolor="#f1f2f2">                                                                                 
</td>                                                                         </tr>                                                                         <tr>                                                                         <td bgcolor="#f1f2f2" valign="top">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td>                                                                             <td bgcolor="#f1f2f2">
</td>                                                                         </tr>                                                                         <tr>                                                                             <td colspan="2" bgcolor="#f1f2f2">                                                                                 </td>                                                                         </tr>                                                                         <tr>                                                                         <td bgcolor="#f1f2f2" valign="top">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td>                                                                             <td bgcolor="#f1f2f2">
</td>                                                                         </tr>                                                                         <tr>                                                                             <td colspan="2" bgcolor="#f1f2f2">                                                                                 
</td>                                                                         </tr>                                                                         <tr>                                                                         <td bgcolor="#f1f2f2" valign="top">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td>                                                                             <td bgcolor="#f1f2f2">
</td>                                                                         </tr>                                                                         <tr>                                                                             <td colspan="2" bgcolor="#f1f2f2">                                                                                 </td>                                                                         </tr>                                                                     </tbody></table>​                                                             </td>                                                                                                                          <!--</span>-->                                             </tr>                                             <tr>                                                 <td valign="top">                                                     <table id="table23" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%">                                                         <tbody><tr>                                                             <td valign="top" width="30">                                                                  </td>                                                             <td style="width: 100%;" valign="top">                                                                                                                                      Go, soul, the body's guest,
Upon a thankless errand;
Fear not to touch the best;
The truth shall be thy warrant:
Go, since I needs must die,
And give the world the lie.

Say to the court, it glows
And shines like rotten wood;
Say to the church, it shows
What's good, and doth no good:
If church and court reply,
Then give them both the lie.

Tell potentates, they live
Acting by others' action;
Not loved unless they give,
Not strong but by a faction.
If potentates reply,
Give potentates the lie.

Tell men of high condition,
That manage the estate,
Their purpose is ambition,
Their practice only hate:
And if they once reply,
Then give them all the lie.

Tell them that brave it most,
They beg for more by spending,
Who, in their greatest cost,
Seek nothing but commending.
And if they make reply,
Then give them all the lie.

Tell zeal it wants devotion;
Tell love it is but lust;
Tell time it is but motion;
Tell flesh it is but dust:
And wish them not reply,
For thou must give the lie.

Tell age it daily wasteth;
Tell honour how it alters;
Tell  how she blasteth;
Tell favour how it falters:
And as they shall reply,
Give every one the lie.

Tell wit how much it wrangles
In tickle points of niceness;
Tell wisdom she entangles
Herself in overwiseness:
And when they do reply,
Straight give them both the lie.

Tell physic of her boldness;
Tell skill it is pretension;
Tell charity of coldness;
Tell it is contention:
And as they do reply,
So give them still the lie.

Tell fortune of her blindness;
Tell nature of decay;
Tell friendship of unkindness;
Tell justice of delay:
And if they will reply,
Then give them all the lie.

Tell they have no soundness,
But vary by esteeming;
Tell they want profoundness,
And stand too much on seeming:
If arts and schools reply,
Give arts and schools the lie.

Tell faith it's fled the city;
Tell how the country erreth;
Tell manhood shakes off pity
And virtue least preferreth:
And if they do reply,
Spare not to give the lie.

So when thou hast, as I
Commanded thee, done blabbing--
Although to give the lie
Deserves no less than stabbing--
Stab at thee he that will,
No stab the soul can kill.                                                                     

</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: Professor Darshan Singh: A Case of a Missing Video File & Modern Mystery for Sikh*

I Promised to explain about a Jacobean drama. Well, Sir Walter Raleigh was executed for his alleged involvement in a plot against King James (and his Jacobean Court), when his sole crime was to meet once with a Lord Colbham.  One of the judges at his trial later said: "the justice of England has never been so degraded and injured as by the condemnation of the honorable Sir Walter Raleigh."

Here is how his death was dealt with. 

"Raleigh was beheaded at Whitehall on 29 October 1618 . "Let us dispatch", he asked his executioner. "At this hour my ague comes upon me. I would not have my enemies think I quaked from fear." After he was allowed to see the axe that would behead him, he mused: "This is a sharp Medicine, but it is a Physician for all diseases and miseries". According to many biographers — Raleigh Trevelyan in his book _Sir Walter Raleigh_ (2003) for instance — Sir Walter's final words (as he lay ready for the axe to fall) were: "Strike, man, strike!"


 ' The corpse was to be buried in the local church in Beddington, Surrey, the home of Lady Raleigh. "The Lords", she wrote, "have given me his dead body, though they have denied me his life. God hold me in my wits".After Raleigh's execution, his head was embalmed and presented to his wife. She died 29 years later and it was returned to Raleigh's tomb at St. Margaret's, Westminster Raleigh's body was finally laid to rest in St. Margaret's Church, where his tomb may still be visited today. "

Source is Wikipedia - Sorry, but as good as any on this point. (The relevance of this post and the poem to the continuing attacks on Professor Darshan Singh is this. England, from the time of Henry VIII to William of Orange, was embroiled in bloodletting over religion and religious dogma -- yet history shows that most of this had more to do with politics, political authority and money than religious beliefs and values. Religion was used to justify almost any atrocity, and in particular religion was used to bolster claims on the throne, and the money that could be gained by confiscating the land and wealth of the "heretics.")

So now back to Professor Darshan Singh and "his side kicks." 
<sup id="cite_ref-11" class="reference"></sup>


----------



## satnamr46 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Controversial Discourse by Prof Darshan Singh Ji*

*Controversial Discourse
**Sikh clergy to listen to CD today 
Varinder Singh
Tribune News Service *
Amritsar, November 16
Five Sikh high priests, led by Akal Takht Jathedar Giani Gurbachan Singh, will listen to a CD containing the alleged blasphemous remarks uttered by the former Akal Takht Jathedar, Prof Darshan Singh, during one of his recent discourses in New York, at a meeting at Akal Takht tomorrow. 
The CD was given to the Akal Takht Jathedar by “sangats” of New York in support of their complaints against Darshan Singh during the former’s visit there. 
Sources said after listening to the CD, the Sikh high priests would decide whether to summon Darshan Singh at Akal Takht to clarify his position or not. 
Damdami Taksal has also lodged a complaint with the high priests against Darshan Singh. 
“We will decide upon any action after listening to the recording of a programme of Darshan Singh at our meeting tomorrow. We have received a number of complaints in this regard from New York and other places,” said Giani Gurbachan Singh. 
However, Darshan Singh said he was ready to appear before Akal Takht whenever asked to do so and “not before any person in particular”. “It seems that some sort of action is being contemplated against me under pressure from certain quarters. I am ready to present myself before Akal Takht. I will invite the entire panth to come there and answer all questions asked to me in their presence,” said Darshan Singh.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse*

satnam ji

I just read of this on another Sikh forum. However the posters were not specific and seemed to think a video was being sent to Akal Takht. Do you know if any measures will be taken to verify that the CD was not doctored or tampered with? The video that is going the rounds on the Internet shows signs of heavy editing.

P/S I am wondering what "sangats" means here. There was recently a meeting of the Council of European Sikhs -- as reported at panthic.org. The purpose to look into the "slander" of another person. I will post his name. When I checked, they were mostly from sangats in England, and not representative of England nor of Europe for that matter. So it was some English sangats. Not a European sangat. 

Here it is. They were looking into Harjinder Singh Dilgeer.


----------



## Admin (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse*

Here is the full length video of Prof Darshan Singh ji

 	<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" style="width: 400px; height: 300px;" data="http://www.patshahi10.org/plugins/content/jw_allvideos/players/mediaplayer_4.0.46.swf">
		<param name="movie" value="http://www.patshahi10.org/plugins/content/jw_allvideos/players/mediaplayer_4.0.46.swf">
		<param name="quality" value="low">
		<param name="wmode" value="transparent">
		<param name="bgcolor" value="">
		<param name="autoplay" value="true">
		<param name="allowfullscreen" value="true">

		<param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always">
		<param name="flashvars" value="file=http://www.santsipahi.net/video/darshan rochester/darshanblasphmy.flv&amp;autostart=true&amp;fullscreen=true">
	</object>


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse*

Aman ji

Good to hear that there is a full-length video. Supposedly the complete video was not available -- a week or so ago. Can you tell if it was edited or the 24 karat version?


----------



## Admin (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse*

i am viewing it currently.,,


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse*

If it is on patahai10.org it is probably edited. Sorry if I am being too cynical and I hope that I am wrong about that.


----------



## Admin (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse*

seems to be uncut, i viewed about 50%, nothing really controversial so far...


----------



## Randip Singh (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse*



satnamr46 said:


> *Controversial Discourse
> **Sikh clergy to listen to CD today
> Varinder Singh
> Tribune News Service *
> ...



You know with all these witch hunts going on, Sikhism is going to be fragmented into so many pieces that there will be no Sikhi left. 

The true Sikhs will become a minority sect and the rest a sect of Vaishno's.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse*

Pat 10 Org is  a mouthpiece of Panthic weekly..sant sipahi..Lamba etc etc...run by the same gang...and repeating the same propoganda and untruths..


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse*

If anyone does not believe Gyani is telling it like it is, then go to the site and take a look for your self.

And Randip ji -- I have exactly the same fears, though i wouldn't personally use the word "true" I know what you are getting at. Unfortunately Akal Takht is too bound up in political interests within Punjab and the ruling caste (sic) to make completely independent judgments.

I have several  thoughts that it may not turn out bad in the end.

1. Professor Darshan Singh ji was once Jathedar himself. It would be almost ludicrous to turn him out of the panth without making Sikhism looking like a religion whose beliefs twist and turn and blow with every breeze.

2. There are too many sangats in the US, possibly Canada though I am unsure of this point) that are not going to buy an excommunication or even a stern punishment, because they can read with their own eyes and are too impregnated by the western ideal that discussion and debate are good, not bad. 

3. In the US diaspora, Sikhs see themselves as beyond the ways of dogmatism and internal bickering experienced by fanatics in the other religions around them. Those are the same fanatical groups that target, persecute and even murder Sikhs because of their turbans. Even new immigrants in a short time come to realize that open-minds are healthier than closed-minds. And there is too much financial support SGPC would stand to loose. But more important than financial is the very real loss of support of their leadership.

4. A gurmatta has not been called but is the prescribed way of dealing with divisive arguments and only as they pertain to divisions over Sri Guru Granth Sahib.  Is this debate over Bachitar Natak on that level? Can the Akal Takht bring itself to bypass the democratic processes of Sikhism itself? Akal Takht would have to answer these questions out in the open to convince many sectors of the panth that they have any legitimate right to take action against Professor Darshan Singh. Surely they know this. They are cunning enough to know it.

5. Professor Darshan Singh - if called - would answer and travel to Akal Takht without any fear or reservation. I think he will be a convincing witness to watch. Whatever would come of the discussion would have so much grace that both sides would save face. I am sure of it.

6. There is a certain amount of media hype surrounding the actions of the Akal Takht these days coming from newspapers with Hindutva leanings. It is in the interest of Hindutva minds to turn this matter into hysterics.

These are only some of my thoughts. If the outcome were to appear negative for Professor Darshan Singh - and I don't think it would be without something creative coming from it. Remember that Akaal is Creative and Supportive and Destructive. Only the right thing will be the result. We cannot know what it will be yet.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse*

I want to point out another twist in this story. Satnam ji in the starting post reported this observation.

Five Sikh high priests, led by Akal Takht Jathedar Giani Gurbachan Singh, will listen to a CD containing the alleged blasphemous remarks uttered by the former Akal Takht Jathedar, Prof Darshan Singh, during one of his recent discourses in New York, at a meeting at Akal Takht tomorrow. The CD was given to the Akal Takht Jathedar by *“sangats” of New York *in support of their complaints against Darshan Singh during the former’s visit there. Sources said after listening to the CD, the Sikh high priests would decide whether to summon Darshan Singh at Akal Takht to clarify his position or not. 

Damdami Taksal has also lodged a complaint with the high priests against Darshan Singh. 

Now here is something to think about. In the opening days and hours of this breaking news story what you read above is exactly what was being posted on various web sites. I read several reports similar to this. *Sangats* in New York were disturbed. What sangats? A day later, an important discrepancy emerges.

*It is not "sangats of New York."* That makes it seem as if many sangats in the US are disturbed. It was *one* sangat -- in Rochester, NY state - only* one sangat. *

As this story emerges let us see if we don't find that more misleading details are fed to the public in order to distort what is actually happening. For example, the main controversy has now become buried in a verbal game of ping-pong over a translation, who said what, and who wrote what, in the Charitropaykayan.


----------



## SaintSoldier1699 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse by Prof Darshan Singh*

I think the Akhal Takht jathedars need to resolve this one way or the other.  But it seems they are in quite a predicament that they just want to stay quiet and hope for it to go away.

Either they agree with Prof Darshan and then need to ensure the Sikh community dont get divided because of the decision.

Or punish Prof Darshan which like a penji in the previous posts said, makes us look like fools who keep changing our views whichever way the wind blows.

Also, having Jathedar Iqbal Singh who is completely against Prof Darshan to begin with wont really help there being a civilised affair.

I mean the Jathedars seemed to be stumped at the Raam Rahim Dera case and looked particulary silly because they kept convening meetings that did not do anything but frustrate the Sikh nation.  All because they had interests on both sides.

It seems like blindfolded Sikh's have finally discovered the meaning of the word "Blasphemous" and seem to be using it whenever they hear something they dont want to!


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse by Prof Darshan Singh*

SaintSolider1699 ji

Thanks for a clear explanation. You summed a lot up and added some things I was not aware of. I did not realize that Iqbal Singh was another problem in the mix. Great post.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse by Prof Darshan Singh*

the trouble is Akal Takhat meet behind CLOSED DOORS..where the "decision" is delivered by the Badal Press secretary via unopeend ENVELOPE... and read out by the Jathedars.

Dont beleive me...?? The so called Hukmanma aginst the Rozana Spokesman calling it nati-panthic/no sikh should read it/buy it/or be employed in it..etc etc..was in Fact written by Harbir Bhanver Press secretary of Akali Dal badal, and printed out on Akal Takhat Letter Head. THIS is WHY the Jathedars can NOW DENY they ever issued such a Hukmnama.( Although they conveniently omit that their Total SILENCE all this while - 5 years about their alleged Hukmanma is tantamount to ??? what ??. All along in the past 5 Years the Spokesman PRINTED PHOTOGRAPHS of Jathedars and Badal Officials READING the Spokesman...and the jathedars kept QUIET...on being asked in PUBLIC..why read a Banned paper ??

2. Todays Spokesman Editorila contains the Full Text of the Letter sent by AT to Darshan Singh summoning him to AT for an Explanation...the HARSH and RUDE language is self explanatory...the JUdge and Jury has already assumed the role of EXECUTIONER...When the "chicken" arrives..CHOP CHOP the guillotine falls. period.

3. The Call is for a PUBLIC HEARING on the steps of the AT where the PUBLIC can hear BOTH SIDES. A fair hearing can only take place if such happens...although even such public events can be hijacked by goonda ansar...mafia types. At one such hearing where it was BADAL who was "summoned"..it was the AT Jathedar who HID INSIDE a LOCKED ROOM with Hundreds of badal supporters baying for his blood outside. The WRITING is on the WALL...but many keep their eyes SHUT.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse by Prof Darshan Singh*

and Here are TWO Versions of the Same Hukmanmah ??
1...sent to Darshan Singh
2. posted on Lamba sites - Missing Date and signature at different places ??but otherwise carbon copy !!
http://www.wakeupkhalsa.com/show-document.php?docid=20 
http://www.panthic.org/data/pics/gurmat/SriAkalTakhtSahib_Gurmatta_11_17_2009.gif


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse by Prof Darshan Singh*

Copy sent to Darshan Singh has Date..and Ref number...
Copy posted by Lamba at "associated" websites (Usual PW types)....has NO DATE..no Ref Number....looks like Lambas have been caught with their hands in the Candy Jar...what i have been saying about Harbir Bhanvar and Pressecs all along....


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse by Prof Darshan Singh*

What happens after the blood-letting?


----------



## Admin (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse by Prof Darshan Singh*



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Copy sent to Darshan Singh has Date..and Ref number...
> Copy posted by Lamba at "associated" websites (Usual PW types)....has NO DATE..no Ref Number....looks like *Lambas have been caught with their hands in the Candy Jar*...what i have been saying about Harbir Bhanvar and Pressecs all along....



Gyani ji, i do not get your point. the content of both of the letter are exact same.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse by Prof Darshan Singh*



Aman Singh said:


> Gyani ji, i do not get your point. the content of both of the letter are exact same.



Aman Ji..

Its NOT the "content"...( although its clearly Lamba langauge)

1. Letter posted on PW sites bY Lamba is a Copy "signed".....BUT has NO DATE..(mitee is EMPTY SPACE)..and also NO REFERENCE NUMBER.
Inference is Lamba drew up this...had it typed on the offical letter head and released on the Internet..LONG BEFORE..the Jathedars even "met" to discuss and send it OUT to Darshan Singh as OFFICIAL LETTER complete with DATE and Ref Number of AT Secretariat.

2. The Time difference between the two "releases" is a day or less..

3. However a Simialr case when the Lamba Letter Announcing the AT ban on kala Afghana Books was RELEASED via PW/Internet a few years Back...the Embarassing thing that happeend was that Jathedar Kewal Singh of Damdama Takhat...STUCK TO HIS GUNS..and REFUSED TO SIGN..thus the Lamba Hukmanma was on the Internet..while the AT Hukmanmah was DELAYED...the issue was settled by Dismissing Kewal Singh...

Clear Inference..LAMBA is  the real POWER behind "AT"..........and the "jathedars" are mere RUBBER Stamps...otherwise How could Lamba release his verison of the Blank undated/Unreferenced... hukmnamah before the offical one sent to DS..and KA earlier...


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse by Prof Darshan Singh*



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Aman Ji..
> 
> Its NOT the "content"...( although its clearly Lamba langauge)
> 
> .the issue was settled by Dismissing Kewal Singh...



Are you serious! (rhetorical question, of course you are) This is a comedy! Oh yes! I forgot it is a strange drama.

Well I have off and on all day been wondering what will become of all those who have taken a critical position of the authenticity of Bachitar Natak. The deed is already done -- two weeks ahead of the court date. So what is the need for worry. 

Except for the well-being of Professor Darshan Singh. This has been one of those events in my life when I learned things that I never wanted to know.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse by Prof Darshan Singh*

From a mailing list. Think about this information. Other information has been removed because it is not relevant to the discussion.

....
"About 2.5 years back, GS Lamba had cooked up story and case against Prof Darshan Singh. CASE was brought to Vedanti and Iqbal Singh and company. But was scuttled at last moment as evidence that Badal had accepted Rs 8 lakh from Indian Tobacco Corporation surfaced in ITC's annual report. So everything was put into cold storage.


Next time around after 6-7 month in April 2008 Lamba brought out another case. Also at Badal's Gurgaon and Baba Virsa Singh Mehrauli base new rehat Maryada was formulated with mix of Taksaal, AKJ and Nanaksar samprada and blessing of Sukhbir. Also evidence had surfaced that Jathedar Patna Iqbal Singh was third convenor  and Lamba second convenor of annual symposium by Rashtriya Sikh Sangat an offshoot of right wing RSS surfaced. When at Akal Takht to discuss second case against Prof Darshan Singh, Vedanti humilated Iqbal Singh Patna Jathedar as RSS agent. As Sukhbir can only control so much. SGPC task force pushed out Iqbal Patna out of Akal Takht. Then after 4 months during Manmohan Singh's confidence motion, Congress had paid money to Iqbal to issue hukamnama in favour of PM Manmohan Singh to akali MP.s BJP/RSS/Badal stuck a deal with Iqbal that Vedanti would be removed in September 2008.


Now Lamba has cooked up another story against Prof Darshan Singh. Ever eager to take revenge Iqbal etc have oiled their thighs for last fight. Badal does not care as far Radhasoami vote bank is intact. And also with Prof Darshan Singh out, it is easier for Badal to checkmate SARNA and company in SGPC elections.


According to my readings, Prof Darshan Singh will be excommunicated from Panth this time around. Lamba will win. Unless some tactics and flaws are discovered. Or PM Manmohan Singh is used to twist Sukhbir's arm and hence silence Akal Takht. ." 
 ....

Who will prevail?


----------



## Admin (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse by Prof Darshan Singh*

*Prof. Darshan Singh Ji Ragi Invited by JUS Punjabi TV Channel.*
(The video is produced by JUS Punjabi TV Channel)


YouTube- PART 1: Controversial Ragi Prof Darshan Singh talks about his blasphemous remarks on JUS Punjabi TV

YouTube- PART 2: Controversial Ragi Prof Darshan Singh talks about his blasphemous remarks on JUS Punjabi TV

YouTube- PART 3: Controversial Ragi Prof Darshan Singh talks about his blasphemous remarks on JUS Punjabi TV

YouTube- PART 4: Controversial Ragi Prof Darshan Singh talks about his blasphemous remarks on JUS Punjabi TV

YouTube- PART 5: Controversial Ragi Prof Darshan Singh talks about his blasphemous remarks on JUS Punjabi TV

YouTube- PART 6: Controversial Ragi Prof Darshan Singh talks about his blasphemous remarks on JUS Punjabi TV


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse by Prof Darshan Singh*

Glad to see that the media is getting involved so that a broader cross-section becomes aware of this "strange drama." Is JUS TV assuming that there were "derogatory remarks?" Or is this clean coverage. 


Here is the cool-cucumber version of the whole story in a few paragraphs. World Sikh News is thinking out loud...In the WSN opinion, the controversy is about a {censored}tail of comments that had nothing much at all to do with Guru Gobind Singh.

*Tankhah to Jhinda, explanation              from Prof Darshan Singh
            Intra-Sikh bitter warfare binds community in strange binaries
* WSN               Network
             AMRITSAR: In the              continuing intra-community bitter warfare, the top Sikh clergy that              met at Sri Akal Takht Sahib on Tuesday pronounced religious              punishment of ‘tankhwah’ upon a leader of the so-called Adhoc              Haryana SGPC, Jagdish Singh Jhinda, who is likely to serve the              sentence but seemed defiant about his stance.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I*n a separate              case, the clergy, led by Akal Takht jathedar Giani Gurbachan Singh,              has also taken the unprecedented step of seeking clarification from              former Akal Takht jathedar Prof Darshan Singh for allegedly              narrating a rather objectionable tale by connecting it to the tenth              Sikh Guru, Guru Gobind Singh.*

In a video of              the objectionable speech of Prof Darshan Singh t*hat the WSN watched,              *he narrated the story claiming that it found mention in the Dasam              Granth and thus wanted to prove that such a ‘granth’ cannot be the              Guru’s composition or acceptable *but it turned out that the story he              narrated was a sort of {censored}tail of multiple stories and was in no              way connected to the tenth Sikh Master.*

Both instances,              the Jagdish Singh Jhinda episode as well as the one connected with              Prof Darshan Singh, only prove what the well known Sikhism scholar              Prof Cynthiya Mahmood recently said about “insularity of (the Sikhs)              and (their) tendency towards concentration on internal dynamics”. I*t              is time the community thinks out of the box solutions to concentrate              working on shaping the external perception of the Sikh experience,              and learning from the comparative history of other movements for              self-determination. *

*The rest is about the punishment meted out to Jhinda Singh and others. *

Pronouncing              tankhwah Jhinda and four others, the Singh Sahbans (jathedars)              directed them to undergo 20 days’ punishment for religious              misconduct. 

             Akal Takht              Jathedar Giani Gurbachan Singh directed Jhinda and associates              Kanwarjit Singh Ajrana, Avtar Singh, Hazoor Singh and Joga Singh to              attend “kirtan”, clean utensils and dust shoes of devotees for five              days each at Akal Takht, Takht Kesgarh Sahib, Takht Damdama Sahib              and Gurdwara Patshahi Chhevi at Kurukshetra to seek re-admission in              the community.

Earlier,              pronouncing Jhinda and others guilty of violating “maryada” by              forcibly seizing the gurdwara at Kurukshetra, the clergy had kept              the judgment pending.

While the edict              as “politically-motivated”, Jhinda and his supporters said they will              indeed undergo the tankhah but said their action in Kurukshetra was              justified and symbolic to press for their demand for a separate              gurdwara committee for Haryana.

In another              important decision, the clergy sought a written explanation from              Delhi Sikh Gurdwara Management Committee president Paramjit Singh              Sarna within 10 days for disallowing Danga Pirat Society president              Kuldip Singh Bhogal to offer Akhand Path in a gurdwara in Delhi.

The clergy also              supported the demand of Canada-based Mohan Singh Memorial Foundation              for an apology in Parliament from Canadian Prime Minister Stephen              Harper for the Kamagata Maru incident of July 1914. 
18              November  2009

WSN-Religio-Political News-Intra-Sikh bitter warfare binds community in strange binaries


----------



## Admin (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse by Prof Darshan Singh*

Well, from a neutral point of view, i would have to say that dice were heavily loaded against Prof Darshan Singh as he was time and again interrupted and not given sufficient time to put forward his stance clearly. As a matter of fact, this kind of arrangement for a intellectual discussion environment is not a viable option to debate such an important issue facing the Sikh Panth. The debate should be infront of each other on a level ground. From viewing the interview, it appeared that His words were being coerced to sound blasphemous... which is quite unfortunate.

But an interesting fact that come forward from this above debate is that S. G. S. Lambha ji did admit that the controversial writings were infact a translation from some Puratan Rig Veda episode and this puts a definite question mark over their claims that entire DG is Guru Bani of the Tenth Master... 

I think the only solution to the problem is educating masses... until and unless an ordinary Sikh is not able to read a clear and a definite translation of the DG compilations and contmemplate, there are going to be doubts in the minds of the seekers... excommunicating is a very timid way of putting the issues under the carpet... let there be fair discussion... :advocate:  

Gurfateh


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse by Prof Darshan Singh*

Aman ji

Great analysis if I may say that. The suggestion you make requires that ALL of the Bachitar Natak be translated. There are sections of Chaubis Avtar, Charitropakayan, and Hikayats that are still not translated since this controversy blew up 3 years ago.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse by Prof Darshan Singh*

One of the Phrases always thrown about...is that..Guru Gobind Singh Ji has written..and said..I DONT BELIEVE in Krishans, Vishnus, Shivjees and Brahmas..... This is Of course RIGHT becasue all the Other Nine Gurus also hold the same view and is supported in SGGS.

But here is the Catch-22....then WHY would GGS..go on an write a Voluminous..CHAUBIS AVTAAR......Krishan Avattar etc etc....??? Doesnt add up...

1. WHY does the "author" of bachittar natak..make a Collossal Mistake of saying that Guru Angad Ji and Guru Amardass Ji are BEDIS...wehn they are NOT. This is simply becasue the TWO DO NOT FIT into the Jigsaw Puzzle created by BN author that the  BEDIS had Promised in a previous janam to Give back thier Kingdom to the SODHIS...So Guru nanak the BEDI...has promised to give back his "kingdom" to the SODHIS...problem arises becasue in between Guru nanak the BEDI..are the TWO PROBLEMATIC Guurs..Guru Anagd Jia nd Guru Amardass Ji....who are Trehean and Bhalla castes ??? so they are GLOSSED OVER.....wouldnt GGS KNOW all these FACTS ??
The Shaheedee of Guru Arjun..the compilation of GRANTH SAHIB..are not even MENTIONED in BN !!!! WHY ?? Becasue to the BN author..these are things he wants to FORGET !! He is trying to BREAK the Sikhs away from SGGS..why mention facts about its compilation..
The Battle fo BHANGANNI..in which Pir Budhu Shahs four sons and 700 Mulsims dies defendign Guru Ji...fails to get mention...why ?? MUSLIMS are Involved as FRIENDLY to GGS !!! Battle fo Chamkaur etc etc..no mention...becasue events follwoing those also involve Muslim Devotees of GGS...
GGS writing an an "AUTOBIOGRAPHY"..and leaving out MAJOR historical facts ??? making historical mistakes... are we DUMB or DUMBER ??:crazy:


----------



## dalbirk (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse by Prof Darshan Singh*

Dear All ,
               Here is a link to Chritropakyan of DG in English . This also includes the controversial charitar 21 & 22 , Tale of Anoop Koir ( Kaur supposedly )

English Translation of Chritropakhyaan From Dasam Granth Vol-1@@AMEPARAM@@/docinfo/11885644?access_key=key-pugp3hc565zldn2ypcd@@AMEPARAM@@11885644@@AMEPARAM@@key-pugp3hc565zldn2ypcd
 Like to see your views on this one .


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Controversial Discourse by Prof Darshan Singh*

Here is the TRUTH..the WHOLE TRUTH and Nothing but the TRUTH baout that "CD/DVD"..from the Horses mouth no less...( the owner/recorder Makhan Singh of Rochestor New York.)

*SIKH NATION …. FOOLED ONCE AGAIN???!!!*​ 
*Date: Maghar 5, 541 NS (Nanakshahi)*

    How many more times, are we the Sikh going to let the Anti-Sikh Deceptions fool us???!!!  
… Ad infinitum???!!!   

  Well, if the Sikh Reaction to the latest MEGA-DECEPTION created by a TV Host by the name Gurcharanjit Singh Lamba (@ Jus Punjabi is any indicator; then there does not seem to be any hope for the Sikhs on the horizon.  

   It seems that once again we the Sikhs have been fooled into falling for the age old Bipar Trick of tricking the Sikhs with some OUT-OF-THE-CONTEXT non-sense, and then enjoying the Sikhs’ mindless reaction to such a deception. … (e.g. The way many of the Sikhs have mindlessly fallen for the Bipar-deception of accepting the Porno Trash of Charitro-Pakhyan as Guru Gobind Singh Ji’s writings,)   

  The latest episode in this saga of tricks is a heavily doctored OUT-OF-THE-CONTEXT TV broadcast by S. Gurcharanjit Singh Lamba@ Jus Punjabi; in which he turned the CONTEXT of Prof. Darshan Singh’s Keertan at Rochester NY Gurdwara Sahib upside down by converting a very pro-Guru Gobind Singh Jee presentation of Prof Darshan Singh’s into a very Anti-Guru Jus Punjabi broadcast. … The frustrated Sikh reaction to this episode needs no mention; because by now, everyone knows that the Sikhs are shaken up right to the top including their Akal Takhat in response to this broadcast. 

  Now let us search for the truth a bit by going into the background. … By now all of us know that there are three main actors in this episode namely; Prof. Darshan Singh; who did the Keertan; ….  S. Gurcharanjit Singh Lamba; who did the broadcast of his heavily deceptive version of that Keertan; … and The Sikh Sangat of Rochester Gurdwara Sahib; who listened to the actual Keertan in its CONTEXT, and understood its message;  ….. But, a few days later found itself in a very helpless and frustrated situation; when a completely OUT-OF-THE-CONTEXT version the Keertan held at their Gurdwara Sahib was broadcast @ Jas Punjabi to play a very cruel JOKE on the entire Sikh Nation.  … Well, that is what is known so far  to majority of us. 

  However what is not known is; … a) the CONTEXT in which Prof Darshan Singh spoke. … b) The possible reason for the distortions that the TV Host S. Lamba chose to do. … and c) The magnitude of Rochester Sangat’s frustration & helplessness.  

  To understand the episode in its completeness, please keep the following sequence of events in mind; 
1.August 9, 2009: To make inroads with the Rochester Gurdwara Sahib Sangat, S. Gurcharanjit Singh Lamba came to the Gurdwara Sahib & delivered a lecture. 
2.Aughust, 23, 2009: Prof. Darshan Singh came to Gurdwara Sahib & did his said Keertan. 
3.End of Sept, 2009; at the request of Mr. Lamba, S. Makhan Singh of Rochester sent the DVD of Prof. Darshan Singh’s Keertan to S. Lamba in good faith. … (Therefore, not expecting any kind of foul play on part of S. Lamba, and not realizing the importance that the said DVD could acquire in a few days he happened to delete it from his computer). 
4.Mid of October, 2009; The OUT-OF-THE-CONTEXT heavily edited DVD is broadcast by S. Lamba on Jus Punjabi. 

  ROCHESTER SANGAT’S FRUSTRATION; 
5. After watching the distorted version of their DVD on Jus Punjabi many Truth-seeking Sikhs started calling the Rochester Sangat for a copy of the non-edited version of the DVD. Therefore S. Makhan Singh not having anything in hand asked S. Lamba to return his DVD, or to play the entire DVD on Jus Punjabi so that people could judge for them as to; where lies the TRUTH & where lies the FALSEHOOD?… However S. Lamba having found that S. Makhan Singh does not have anything in his hand to reveal the Truth about the deceptive broadcast; did neither, and started giving S. Makhan Singh a run around. 
6.In his frustration. S. Makhan Singh did the following; 
a.He requested the Jas Punjabi Management to play the un-edited version of the DVD in its entirety on Jus Punjabi. But had no luck.   
b.Therefore having been left with no other choice, he sent his computer to computer specialists for retrieval of the said DVD at a price tag of $1000. 
c.Also, he wrote a letter in this connection to “Sher-e-Punjab” newspaper. (Please see that letter at the end of this letter.) 
7.Thus comes the un-edited version of the DVD on the Internet.  
(Please CLICK below to hear the un-edited version of the DVD) 

http://www.wakeupkhalsa.com/<wbr>video-shabad.php

          Now let us discuss the issues at hand.


    CONTEXT: … The central theme of Prof. Darshan Singh’s massage as understood by the Rochester Sangat was that; …  

  “As per Guru Gobind Singh Jee’s directive Guru Granth Sahib is the only Guru of the Sikhs. Therefore no other book (like Dasam Granth etc.) should be considered as a co-equal of Guru Granth Sahib. … Stating its history he explained that; 

  During the Dogra Treachery period of Maharaja Ranjit Singh & the “please the Master” period of British Raj, when Dasam Granth (whose actual name is Bachittar-Natak-Granth, and at present in a deceptive move is named as “Dasam Sri Guru Granth Sahib” with the words Dasam in small letters & SRI GURU GRANTH SAHIB in big letters) was introduced into the Sikh Gurdwara Sahibs to take the Sikhs away from Guru Granth Sahib..  … Next, during the Sikh period of awakening Dasam Granth was removed from all those Gurdwara Sahibs that fell under the Sikh control; however in the absence of the “All India Gurdwara Act, it couldn’t be removed from Gurdwaras outside of Punjab. Hence parkash of Dasam Granth as a co-equal of Sri Guru Granth Sahib in places like Hazoor Sahib, Patna Sahib & many other places continues till today. Such practices in any of the Gurdwaras are wrong & hence should be stopped; because nothing can equal Guru Granth Sahib.  

  Furthermore, from the Dasam Granth the Amrit Banis or other Guru related literature (aproximately 60 pages out of the total of 1429 page of the Granth) should be taken out, and rest of the Granth should be discarded. The reason for such an action is warranted because in this Granth majority of writings that are NOT written by Guru Gobind Singh Jee but are very deceptively associated with his name by the enemy quarters. … For example there are episodes in Dasam Granth, in which the enemies of the Sikhs in a very deceptive way have tried to portray the Guru Sahib as;  … a) ordering his Sikhs to remove turbans from the heads of people urinating in the open; and then using these turbans to give Siropas to some Sikhs;   …. b) Portraying Guru Sahib going to a prostitute etc.    … Then he went into a detailed description of the Noop Kaur episode & explained the nonsense & impossibilities of this deception.” 

  Then he encouraged the Sangat to read all such literature themselves, so that they could realize first hand, the extent of the atrocities of such writings.. 

  Majority of the Sangat understood the very loud & clear message in its context & nobody objected about anything.  

  REASON FOR MR. LAMBA’S DECEPTION; 
Is S. Lamba on a mission to promote the Dasam Granth and other anti-Sikh literature in the West under the directions of some much bigger force? … Only, S. Lamba knows. … But his blatant act of JOURNALISTIC DISHONESTY in which he has projected a very pro-Guru Gobind Singh Ji message of Prof. Darshan Singh into an upside down Anti-Guru Gobind Singh broadcast, to fool the Sikh Sangat at large; and furthermore has misbehaved with S. Makahan Singh an innocent member of the Sangat; puts a question mark on S. Lambas’s integrity.  

  Therefore it is necessary for the entire Sikh Nation to investigate & find S. Lamba’s real motives; and the “INVISIBLE HAND (if any)” that is funding/helping his operation; through which he has been able to; 
1. Become in-charge of the Sant-Sipahi magazine back home.&  
2.A TV Host in the USA; … the place wherefrom a very vocal opposition to Dasam Granth is coming from.     

  Is he just a TV Host doing his job, or a part of some much bigger clique; that in a very calculated way is busy controlling the Sikh Airwaves; because  

“If you control information; you control the people.”​ 
Is S. Lamba a very intelligent man, who knows the Sikhs inside out? … Absolutely YES, he is!  

  However unfortunately, so were the men by the names of Ram, Sham, Gansham & Soom; who created the MEGA-DECEPTION of Bachittar-Natak-Granth  aka DASAM GRANTH that we the Sikhs have not been able to resolve even today; and it is clinging to us like a CHRONIC VIRUS. 

  Should we continue getting FOOLED ad infinitum by it???!!! … Choice is ours to make. 

  Kirpal Singh, USA 


    (A personal note: The author has personally met and talked to quite a few members of the Rochester Gurdwara Sahib Sangat to dig out the information that is contained in the above letter.) 

S. MAKHAN SINGH’S LETTER to Sher-e-Punjab: 
    (In case you can’t read it; then please look at the attachment.) 


 pRo:drSn isMG bnwm s: gurcrnjIq isMG lWbw 

 iksy vI Drm ivc jd kdy koeI vwd ivvwd auT KloNdw hY, qW ieh sB qoN vD mwrU swbq huMdw hY [ ipCy jhy gurdvwrw AwP rwcYstr, nIaU Xwrk ivc AYsw hI kuJ hoieAw [ kuJ smW hoieAw s: gurcrnjIq isMG lWbw Aqy pRo: drSn isMG sjx Agy ipCy Awey [ gurdvwrw pRbMDkW Aqy smucI sMgq ny ienHW dohW ivdvwnW dI Awmd dw suAwgq kIqw Aqy aunHW dI Awmd dw suAwgq kIqw Aqy aunHW nUM isropwau vI b^iSS kIqy [ pRo: swihb ny ieQy do idn kIrqn kIqw [ lWbw jI nUM aunHW dI mMg auqy dohW idnW dIAW fIvIfIAW ByjIAW geIAW [ pRo: drSn isMG dI vIfIau nUM aunHW ny kt vF kr ky js pMjwbI cYnl qoN idKw idqw, ijs dI aunHW pwsoN aumId nhIN sI [ 

 lWbw jI nUM aupr QlI bynqI vI kIqI geI ik auh jW qW ies vIifau nUM ibnW AYift  kIqy qoN vwps Byj dyx jW ies dI pUrI kwpI ieMtrnYt auqy pw dyx qW jo isK sMgq Kud vyK ky inrnw kr lvy ik kI sc hY Aqy kI JUT, pr lWbw jI ny keI vwAdy krky vwAdw i^lwPI kIqI hY [ ies nwl auh Awp vI Sk dy Gyry ivc Aw jWdy hn [ sbMDq vIfIau lWbw jI pws swfI Amwnq hY Aqy aunHW nUM Amwnq ivc i^Awnq krnI SoBw nhIN idMdI, ies leI aunHW nUM iek vyr Pyr bynqI kIqI jWdI hY ik swfy vloN ByjI fIvIfI swnUM CyqI qoN CyqI ByjI jwvy [ js pMjwbI cYnl dy smucy adwry Aqy pRbMDkW Agy bynqI hY ik auh pMQk eykqw leI ies fIvIfI nUM pUry rUp ivc Awpxy drSkW nUM idKwaux, qW jo koeI BulyKy dw iSkwr nw hovy [ 

 pMQk eykqw dw ieCk 

 mKx isMG, rwcYstr, nIaU Xwrk 
 tYlIPon: 585-350-5358 


 
__._,_.___
Attachment(s) from Kirpal Singh Nijher
 1 of 1 File(s)


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Prof Darshan Singh Discourse Video Doctored by S. Gurcharan Singh Lamba*

If I am not mistaken, Prof. Darshan Singh ji is a Canadian citizen whose life may be in danger in India now. His courage to speak out about DG has made many Hinduised Sikhs with Baana very very angry because they can not promote their Hindutva agenda and push DG to the same level of SGGS if Prof. Sahib is still around as the  positive "Berlin Wall".

I am bewildered and ashamed at the same time to notice  that there are no prominent Sikhs in India who can stand behind Prof. Sahib and defend him regarding what he has been talking about for years.

These Jathedars have the power but lack Gurmat wisdom which makes them more dangerous and puts Sikhi ideals in jeopardy.

We can only hope that Gurmat prevails rather than Manmat from these bogeymen.


Tejwant Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Prof Darshan Singh Discourse Video Doctored by S. Gurcharan Singh Lamba*

I think he is in danger too. There is evidence in earlier posts to suggest that the police may not even respond to threats against him if they are made when he arrives India. I am not exaggerating or being overly emotional. There have been precedents for personal violence as the solution in the past.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Out on a Limb Too Far? Takht denies BADAL involvement*

Let me share another clue. The link posted below was sent to me to prove a point about the political leanings of Gurcharanjit S. Lamba -- but having nothing really to do with this discussion. When I opened the link a strong beam of sunlight lit my field of vision. I saw something I had never before known.

You will see a large collection of videos in which Mr. Gurcharanjit S. Lamba educates the public on many topics.

Before you click on the link, let's review some recent events.

1. Mr. Gurcharanjit S. Lamba acquired a DVD from a Mr. Sekhan Singh of the Rochester NY Sangat. The DVD was allegedly evidence that Professor Darshan Singh is, in expressing his views of Dasam Granth, anti-panthic. I will keep it short.

2. Mr. Gurcharanjit S. Lamba sent an edited version of that DVD to the Akaal Takht, and a bogus letter from the Rochester Sangat was also sent complaining about Professor Darshan Singh.

3. The Akaal Takht with other Takhts was inspired to call Professor Darshan Singh to defend his "heresies" based in part upon this information. An Edict or sandesh was issued. First it was issued in its entirety prematurely on the Internet without a date or signature. Later it was issued with a date and signature.

4. Mr. Gurcharanjit S. Lamba appeared on JUS Punjabi TV along with the edited DVD and explained why Professor Darshan Singh should be "excommunicated" in so many words.

5. When Mr. Sekhan Singh offered a complete copy of the original file, JUS Punjabi TV refused to consider it. (Mr. Sikhan Singh had erased the original; however paid $1,000.00 US to have the file recovered by computer analysts.)

Why was the offer of a complete DVD refused by JUS Punjabi TV? 

6. OK - -now you can open the link. You will see that Mr.  Gurcharanjit S. Lamba has his own regularly scheduled TV spots on JUS Punjabi TV. JUS Punjabi TV is BTW  a privately owned cable station.

TV Talk Show

Keep paging through this collection of editorials by Mr. Gurcharanjit S. Lamba, and you will discover that he even reports on the 2009 Indian elections, pre and post. 

He is an unbiased observer of the Indian political scenery I presume? :welcome::welcome::welcome:  And, JUS Punjabi TV? What about that?

related background at SPN is on this link http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/27535-prof-darshan-singh-discourse-video-doctored.html


----------



## ballym (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Professor Darshan Singh: A Case of a Missing Video File & Modern Mystery for Sikh*

I heard that 579 pages og  Sri Dasam Granth are devoted to objectionable material. I am not sure. Peple may say that I should first read it and understand it and  then only I should comment but I have few questions:
 Why was it considered more important to discuss it  than other human behaviour aspects.
 2. Why graphic details were required in the poetry. What was the need. What was being emphasized.
3. most puzzling is that* no other religion needed to have all these aspects discussed even obliquely*. Why was it done in our case. Was it because printing had already been invented and people had started writing books, poetry. So they thought to write about these aspects also?
4. At some place we say women are equal and then we start writing about her prowess, that too in your primary text!
 I am sure these questions does not need you to read entire granth even though I read the series in newspapers about three years back.
The matter was not that hot but it seems someone siezed the opportunity to encash it.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Professor Darshan Singh: A Case of a Missing Video File & Modern Mystery for Sikh*

Here is an example of what RSS agent Lamba and company did against Prof Darshan Singh :

YouTube- AVTAR SINGH MAKKAR-STATEMENT ON JAAP SAHIB


----------

